# Really nice stationery... no REALLY



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

horrifying-stationery

Make me want to start using a day-planner again.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dude! Awesome! This is a continuing link: http://www.behance.net/Gallery/13th-Street-_quotStationery-of-Horror_quot-(Design)/440850


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

sickie ickie said:


> dude! Awesome! This is a continuing link: http://www.behance.net/gallery/13th-street-_quotstationery-of-horror_quot-(design)/440850


sweet!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW. I am in love with this stationary. I want some. Now.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmm, a google image search for source material, a little gimping... but not suggested if you have squeamish friends/family. Otherwise a very nice find.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

bwahahahahaha! that is awesome! :lolkin:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Why does stuff like that make me giggle?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Toktorill said:


> Hmm, a google image search for source material, a little gimping... but not suggested if you have squeamish friends/family. Otherwise a very nice find.


I wasn't going to use it for my family; I was going to use it for my workplace.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

that is SO smart..when you rip the envelope, you rip his head and on the OTHER side is gore..OMG....awesomeness


----------

